

Ask HN: Dumb question from a beginner - dperezc

Hi Hacker News,<p>Background: I am a Computer Science student from Costa Rica interested in Python and startups. I am by no means a genius of programming or logic or management, but I love programming and I would like to create something. Given my circumstances I can only study a little because most of my time is spent in my job. I am also a CCNA, but that does not matter to my question. In my college I have studied Java, .NET and Oracle as far as languages, but I am interested in open source technologies too.<p>Question: this could be dumb because I am starting to learn Python, but I would like to know of examples of a website deployed in Python, if that exists. I mean, I know people use Python and Ruby to enable websites like Twitter and many others, but for me it is difficult to see those programming languages in action. I would like to use Python to do something for a website, but I can't think of anything as it is difficult for me to see an example of the way it is used in a website.<p>Sorry for my ignorance,<p>dperezc<p>It is important to note that in my country and culture the technologies that rule are the ones I study: Oracle, .NET, Fox and Visual Basic. So it is uncommon to find people interested in other things. We are taught to be mainly users of applications, not creators (humble opinion).
======
wmf
Have you gone through the Django tutorial?

There's a lot of existing code that may inspire you, like:
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/126965/learni...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/126965/learning-
django-by-example) <http://www.jjude.com/a-simple-twitter-clone-in-django/>

~~~
dperezc
Thanks! I have (tried the Django tutorial), but it was very difficult to
follow at first, so I am trying "Learn to code the hard way" and the Google
Tutorial for Python by Nick Parlante. I mean, I am not yet at the level of
using Github or things like that, it's just too far away for me :(.

I think the problem is that it is still too abstract for me.

